# Searching For Puppy Near CA, AZ, etc.



## Aly A (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm so excited to say that my household has decided to bring a sibling home for Lola now that she is 3 and fully trained. We are searching for a reputable breeder for Standard puppies in CA or neighbouring states. We live near La but are willing to drive quite a few hours for the right breeder.
We are looking for a show quality puppy. Preferably silver, but the only color we're not interested in is cream, white, or parti.

Thanks! :cute:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Check in on PF members zooeysmom and Axeldog. They are Californians with standard poodles of western origins.


----------



## Aly A (Jul 23, 2014)

thank you! I sent them a message


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Talk a little more about the show quality part. Is it your intention to show him/her? Or are you just looking for a breeder who shows and has nice puppies? 



Aly A said:


> Hi guys! I'm so excited to say that my household has decided to bring a sibling home for Lola now that she is 3 and fully trained. We are searching for a reputable breeder for Standard puppies in CA or neighbouring states. We live near La but are willing to drive quite a few hours for the right breeder.
> We are looking for a show quality puppy. Preferably silver, but the only color we're not interested in is cream, white, or parti.
> 
> Thanks! :cute:


----------



## Aly A (Jul 23, 2014)

Mostly just a well-bred puppy from a breeder who shows!:act-up:


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would talk to Mary Olund (Cabernet) and Peggy McDill (Espree). Peggy is in your area and Mary is farther north. 

Silvers aren't as common. You might talk to Desert Reef, as they are more likely to have silvers. I believe some other PF members have Desert Reef poodles or have talked with her. Maybe they can share their experience. 



Aly A said:


> Mostly just a well-bred puppy from a breeder who shows!:act-up:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I PMed Aly a great list, including silver breeders in CA


----------



## Aly A (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you! I will check them out!!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Karen from Desert Reef is amazing. A silver pup from her would be worth waiting for. I have been searching for a silver female in UT area for several months now. On the waiting list with Karen, but also opening my options a little to include more colors because I really want to get our dog sometime this year. So I am also on the waiting list with Erica with Munaut poodles, which will be a white puppy. Love Erica so much though. Have talked a little with Melanie from Lacy Lane but not sure if she will have what I am looking for. Keep us posted on your search. I am dying with the long waits but just hoping that I will be a better poodle mom for waiting so long


----------



## Aly A (Jul 23, 2014)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Karen from Desert Reef is amazing. A silver pup from her would be worth waiting for. I have been searching for a silver female in UT area for several months now. On the waiting list with Karen, but also opening my options a little to include more colors because I really want to get our dog sometime this year. So I am also on the waiting list with Erica with Munaut poodles, which will be a white puppy. Love Erica so much though. Have talked a little with Melanie from Lacy Lane but not sure if she will have what I am looking for. Keep us posted on your search. I am dying with the long waits but just hoping that I will be a better poodle mom for waiting so long


I think i am going to contact the lady from desert reef about being put on the waiting list. I'm currently in contact with melanie from lacy lane. What was it that didn't apeal to you?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Melanie does seem very nice from the little contact I have had with her. And she may be able to get you a silver the soonest so I don't think she is a bad option at all. For me, I personally know Karen and Erica and I love their puppy raising techniques and they follow the Dodds vaccine protocol. I just don't know enough about Melanie to wholeheartedly recommend her, where I can recommend the others with no reservations. I have heard others on this forum say good things about Lacy Lane though!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh and Karen and Erica wean to raw which I love. Not sure about Melanie. I am looking for a very specific dog for our situation, in many regards. So because I am being so picky that is likely why we won't be getting a pup til at least late summer, or maybe sooner if a pup for us just happens to turn up in one of the sooner litters.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Oh and Karen and Erica wean to raw which I love. Not sure about Melanie. I am looking for a very specific dog for our situation, in many regards. So because I am being so picky that is likely why we won't be getting a pup til at least late summer, or maybe sooner if a pup for us just happens to turn up in one of the sooner litters.


Melanie is an amazing breeder. You won't find a more caring and loving breeder anywhere (oh, except Frosty's breeder, Oksana . She weans to kibble and gives the first 5-way at 8 weeks. Maizie is a therapy dog, so she can't eat raw food.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for that info Zooeysmom! I know she must be super busy and probably doesn't have much time to respond to emails. Last I heard from her she had bred one of her bitches to a (if I remember correctly) white male in CO and is possibly expecting silvers but not 100% sure. So she does remain on my list of breeders to stay in contact, and I have heard nothing but good info about her here on PF.


----------



## Aly A (Jul 23, 2014)

Lacy lane currently has 2 beautiful female silver puppies right now which are 4 months old that we are considering. I've also spoken to the lady from Desert Reef, which we may wait for because her puppies would potentially be ready to go home late spring/early summer it seems! Both seem like wonderful breeders.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Two available females is very tempting, but I love, love, love Dessert Reef silvers and one day hope to own one of their silver males. For silvers, at the moment, Dessert Reef is where I would go. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Maizie is a therapy dog, so she can't eat raw food.


Kind of off topic, but just wanted to point out that raw fed dogs can be therapy dogs. It just depends on the therapy organization that you go through.


----------



## Aly A (Jul 23, 2014)

oshagcj914 said:


> Kind of off topic, but just wanted to point out that raw fed dogs can be therapy dogs. It just depends on the therapy organization that you go through.


I think the reason behind that is that anytime the dog went to eat raw food, it could be a risk for anyone with a compromised immune system to come in contact with because of specific pathogens in the food.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Correct. With Pet Partners, it's not allowed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aly A said:


> Lacy lane currently has 2 beautiful female silver puppies right now which are 4 months old that we are considering. I've also spoken to the lady from Desert Reef, which we may wait for because her puppies would potentially be ready to go home late spring/early summer it seems! Both seem like wonderful breeders.


Both are wonderful breeders. I would also recommend going with who you click with personally. You will have an ongoing relationship with this person, so you want it to be a good one


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Aly A said:


> I think the reason behind that is that anytime the dog went to eat raw food, it could be a risk for anyone with a compromised immune system to come in contact with because of specific pathogens in the food.


I believe the concern was with the dogs shedding pathogens in their feces (which kibble fed dogs also do). Obviously the dogs won't be eating any raw food during therapy visits and are supposed to be bathed prior to visits. Just didn't want anyone to see this and think their raw fed dog could not be a therapy dog because of what they're fed.


----------



## Aly A (Jul 23, 2014)

That makes sense, I haven't looked into therapy dog training and meals except for one website who didn't allow raw feeding. Thank you for clarifying.


----------

